# Three Baby Convicts Harassing Red Tailed Shark



## Tiw (Sep 14, 2011)

I have six baby convicts [three standard convicts and three marble convicts] that are picking on my red tailed shark. I moved the red tailed shark into his own aquarium because he was harassing my severums. Once by himself he hid in the corner of the tank behind a rainbow rock and stopped eating. So I moved some baby convicts in there thinking that he might start protecting a piece of territory and become more active. The red tailed shark started eating again but he is now being harassed by the three tiniest convicts. The larger three convicts leave him alone. What I find interesting is that the red tailed shark is not afraid of the severums but is afraid of three little baby convicts that it probably could eat. If they are this aggressive towards the red tailed shark [which is amazing since the red tailed shark is aggressive itself] how long will I be able to keep it in the same tank as the baby convicts?








[/url][/IMG]

Red Tailed Shark Hiding Behind It's Favorite Rock








[/url][/IMG]

A Better Picture Of My Red Tailed Shark Hiding








[/url][/IMG]

The Marbled Baby Convict On The Bottom Left And The Standard Baby Convict At The Upper Right. The Standard Convict Is The More Aggressive One.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Your fish is a Red-Fin Shark, not a Red-Tailed Shark. Red-Tails run from no one. They are usually the bully, especially when large. I would suggest you move your Shark in with some Tetras, Rasboras and Corys, your Cichlids have his number.


----------



## Tiw (Sep 14, 2011)

NeonShark666 said:


> Your fish is a Red-Fin Shark, not a Red-Tailed Shark. Red-Tails run from no one. They are usually the bully, especially when large. I would suggest you move your Shark in with some Tetras, Rasboras and Corys, your Cichlids have his number.


Thank you for the correction. I used the name the fish store gave my mother when she bought the shark as a "gift" for me because she liked him. Please people do not buy random fish for other people. I have never wanted a shark but since I have him [he is about three years old now] I have to take care of him. I guess I will have to get him some other tank mates.

By the way, will the Red Fin Shark eat live plants? I had him with severums that I have a hard time keeping even plastic plants whole with so I never thought about his compatibility with live plants.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

That's definetly a red finned or rainbow "shark", I believe I read somewhere they are the least aggo of the "sharks" and definetly shouldn't be kept with cichlids, even the mor aggro red tailed I've heard arnt aggro enough to be kept with them, how big is the tank you put him in?


----------



## Tiw (Sep 14, 2011)

SuckMyCichlids said:


> That's definetly a red finned or rainbow "shark", I believe I read somewhere they are the least aggo of the "sharks" and definetly shouldn't be kept with cichlids, even the mor aggro red tailed I've heard arnt aggro enough to be kept with them, how big is the tank you put him in?


The shark was beating up my full size severums which is why I moved him to a new tank, which is twenty gallons. I am going to be moving some of the convicts as soon as they get too big to fit into the mouths of the severums. But I thought that since he was so very aggressive with the severums and then so unhappy in a tank by himself that the convicts would be able to withstand the aggression that the shark was consistently showing the severums. I did not expect for the aggression to totally disappear. The reason I chose the twenty gallon is because I thought he might be living in it by himself.


----------

